# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Laptop goes crazy when I move it.

## Quigin

Sometimes when I move my laptop the screen goes crazy and it makes weird noises, buzzing etc. It can happen if I just move it off my lap gently or when I'm taking it to another room. When it does this, the only way to turn it off is to take the battery out.
Could anyone give me an idea about what's causing this and how I can fix it?

Thanks.

----------


## thanksj

Could you give any more information? Like the model and age?

----------


## Quigin

It's a MSI GX620, a year and a few months old.

----------


## DCross

Well, if taking the battery out solves it, then it's most likely going to be a problem with the connection of your battery to your laptop or with the battery itself. Take a look at the connections on the battery and on the laptop, and if they look bad, get a replacement battery (if it's just the connection on the battery), or you might need to get it repaired :\

It could be something else, but it sounds like this is the problem.

----------


## ClearView

> Well, if taking the battery out solves it, then it's most likely going to be a problem with the connection of your battery to your laptop or with the battery itself. Take a look at the connections on the battery and on the laptop, and if they look bad, get a replacement battery (if it's just the connection on the battery), or you might need to get it repaired :\
> 
> It could be something else, but it sounds like this is the problem.



^^ Sums it up quite well.
I think what you should try doing is when you put the battery into the laptop, i'm quite sure there will be a locking mechanism. Most laptops have a manual lock-and-hold battery system, that you usually slide a little switch that has a little diagram of a lock on it, so that it holds the battery in place.

I'm definitely sure that it is a problem with the battery, and as DCross said, if all the suggested things don't work, you should look into getting a replacement.

-CV

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds like the fan is unstable.  If you move something that's rotating at high speed, there is a great deal of torque on it, which can pull on it enough to cause it to scrape whatevers above or below it.

----------


## Forsaken

This sounds to me like there is a bad connection between parts inside the laptop. It's very likely that the RAM isn't seating well, I would try reseating that. If it has a separate videocard and mainboard, the connection between the two could be poor, and it could possibly also be fixed by reseating it. Failing those, the mainboard could be cracked, a solder joint could be defective, or a chip may be failing.

The fact that it won't turn off without removing the battery does not point blame at the battery, it simply means that the system became so corrupted by the issue that it could no longer power itself down, leaving the only option being physical disconnection of the power source.

----------


## DCross

OHHHHH, I mis-read the post ... I thought he meant the problem only stopped if he took out the battery, not that taking out the battery turned off the laptop and stopped the problem.

Well, for a buzzing sound (as well as not being able to turn off your computer normally) I wouldn't think it was the fan, but it's possible, and I agree with Forsaken - check your card and chip seatings, as well as connections, and see if that helps to solve the problem. Something might just be loose.

----------


## Quigin

Hmm I think the battery is okay. Should I go to a professional to get the other stuff checked out? because I'm not very comfortable with opening it up myself.
The buzzing sound sometimes goes away very quickly or it stays for a while, it doesn't sound like the fans.

----------


## DCross

It might be an idea if you're not sure what you're doing and don't have any tech-savvy friends. Just make sure you don't get ripped off, and ALWAYS back up your data before getting it looked at.

----------

